# hollow fake rocks



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

i have some but am worried about leaching. if i coat them 100% in say clear silicone (or anything else anyone can recommend) what do you guys think.should they be ok?

there used to be a great link on how to make rocks in the old forum.....i think it was playsand and portland cement combination.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Clear silicone would be kinda um.. ugly over a period of time .Also would be a bit difficult to get on evenly . IMO 

But what would work well is weldbond wood glue

http://www.weldbond.com/products

Goes on easy with a brush. You can thin it down with water if you like. 
I have contacted them in the past as I saw it was potable water safe when dry.The guys said the only issue would be ,over a period of time ( a year or so ) water could work its way under the edge of it. Where the glue stopped. It would be minimal and show up as a white line on the edge.To avoid this try to cover the entire object or at least beyond what shows.
You can pick a gallon up cheap and water some down and dip it in . works great and dries Crystal clear.
bill


----------



## Blackbar (Apr 23, 2010)

Was recently posted here:


----------

